# Plus Size costumes



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Dear Costume Makers of the World:

10/12 is NOT large and 14/16 is not XL.

That is all thanks for listening.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Tee hee hee...you sound like my wife. I agree, costume sizing is not accurate.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And what size 24 woman wants to wear a "costume" that barely covers her Netherlands?? PLEASE!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

You said it. Thanks to my mom for making me take home ec so I could learn to sew. If I didn't know how I'd be up a creek.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, my wife called out the manager of a costume shop last Saturday because she had to get a 2XL costume (She's barely a size 18).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This has been a trend for several years now. I normally wear clothing in the 8-10 size range - which is considered Medium - and no Halloween costumes labelled as Medium will fit, nor will those marked as Large. You really need to get the theatrical quality costumes to ensure more accurate sizing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> This has been a trend for several years now. I normally wear clothing in the 8-10 size range - which is considered Medium - and no Halloween costumes labelled as Medium will fit, nor will those marked as Large. You really need to get the theatrical quality costumes to ensure more accurate sizing.


For $125, it better be theatrical quality, Roxy. She wanted a victorian style dress, so she could dress as a non-slutty witch. We found one she liked, but large and XL were too small. She decided to try on a 2XL just to see if it would fit, and although a little tight across the chest it did fit her. She walked up to the poor manager and asked him why they order costumes designed to suffocate "well-endowed" women.The poor little guy looked like he was about to faint, lol. I do have to say that since I have corrupted her on the Halloween subject (She used to like cutesie cartoon halloween stuff) Her taste in costumes has improved. We got her a floor length dress, with square bodice, awesome lace sleeves, crushed velvet and satin, with a pair of shoes and a hat for just under $125. We also got me a white shirt, a black velvet vest with a fake pocket watch chain, and a top hat for about $40.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Guys costumes are not any better in those reguards either. I'm a 2x guy and need a 4x costume. The choices for that size is what you might call limited. The only way to go is to pay the big bucks for theatrical quality costumes and plan on using it a few times. That is if you have the big bucks to start with.
I guess I should have taken home-ex instead of wood shop. (who knew)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember last year. New boss. Talking about costumes for Spook Walk. I said I could only get a certain costume as big as a 12-14 and she said I wear that size and I said but you have big boobs!! Oops!! I swear the 12-14 must be sized for small busted teens.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hmmmm, funny thing about the size issue. These are known as american sizes. 

The brand I carry gets pretty close to the right size, an accurate size chart is a big plus!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

It is like that with regular clothes as well. I can go to one store and I wear one size then I go to another and the same size looks like it was made for a 10 year old boy. But costumes are sometimes the worst about it. I have stuck to making my own costume for the past 3 years because of it. Plus I can make it out of the kind of material that is appropriate for the costume.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I wonder if it has to do with the fact that they charge extra for 2x and up so they make them smaller so everyone has to size up.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Womens clothing sizes aren't accurate! What exactly is a size 0... or a size 6? We men measure how big around our asses are in inches what's a size zero?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh thank you God, I'm not the only one who gets po'd about costume sizes! Maybe someone here on the forum should be a costume designer for REAL women with real curves, hips and boobs. I am sick of these costumes catering to the chick built like a "10 year old boy" as MM said. I really like some of these costumes, but forget about fitting into their sizes. Either the top is tight across the boobs, or your hips prevent the pants from coming all the way up. Sometimes it's just the cut of the costume that no matter what size you get, it will only fit the 10 year old boy. Damn straight I got curves, proud of it, so forget these incorrect sized costumes! I'll put something together myself.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Oh thank you God, I'm not the only one who gets po'd about costume sizes! Maybe someone here on the forum should be a costume designer for REAL women with real curves, hips and boobs. I am sick of these costumes catering to the chick built like a "10 year old boy" as MM said. I really like some of these costumes, but forget about fitting into their sizes. Either the top is tight across the boobs, or your hips prevent the pants from coming all the way up. Sometimes it's just the cut of the costume that no matter what size you get, it will only fit the 10 year old boy. Damn straight I got curves, proud of it, so forget these incorrect sized costumes! I'll put something together myself.


Feel better now CC?? You need to go back on vacation or something??LOL


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Copchick said:


> Maybe someone here on the forum should be a costume designer for REAL women with real curves, hips and boobs.


When I was young(er) I wanted to be a clothing designer for plus size women. Costumes didn't cross my mind then. Hmmmm - maybe the time has come.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

AutumnGhost - you may have found your niche!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Well hell, I can't say that this offends me at all... Please ladies, carry on! Get pissed and vent!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Copchick said:


> "REAL women with real curves, hips and boobs."


Three of my favorite things!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I tried on an XL on Saturday, it fit me like the L shirt I tried to wear on accident early this month, in other words it was TIGHT. BTW, I tried on that shirt, which was my dad's because I thought it was mine, we were sharing a hotel room with my parents and grandparents for my cousin's wedding. $450 a night!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

My best friend and I complain about this a lot. I like to make my own costumes for this reason. (Not make from scratch, but put together thrift store pieces and alter them.) She can't get out of the habit of wearing store-bought costumes. But she's short and ample-chested, so nothing fits. I've seen the charts that tell you to pick your costume based on your height. Uhm... a dress can always be shortened but you can't magically change the bustline. :rolleyekin:

And while I'm griping, what's up with the costumes that require 2 hairstyles to wear?? :eekin: I'm not a prude but I don't need to have everything hanging out. It just doesn't look as perky and smooth as it did 5 years ago. And I'm hard-pressed to find anything on the rack that I could wear to work or where there might be children. (Kids? On Halloween? The hell you say!) Add a few inches of fabric around the neckline and at the bottom. You might sell more costumes to ladies like me. Just saying.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The whole problem with women's sizing in any type of clothing is that it's based on arbitrary numbers, selected to make women feel good about the bodies they have, instead of actual measurements. Depending on where I've bought a piece of clothing, I've been able to wear anything from a size 6 to a size 14, all fitting the same size body. The entire system needs to go away and clothing for women should be sized the way men's clothing is - actual measurements. Spooky1 can go into any men's store, pick up a shirt that matches his neck size and sleeve length, pay for it without trying it on, and it will fit him when he gets it home. It's a rational, no guessing system that works.

Slutty costumes are a separate issue)), but I'm with you on that, Anda. They have their place, but when I'm greeting kids at the door, I want them to see elegance or spookiness, not the "goods":jol:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Slutty costumes are a separate issue)), but I'm with you on that, Anda. They have their place, but when I'm greeting kids at the door, I want them to see elegance or spookiness, not the "goods":jol:


Ladies, I totally agree. On one hand it's totally unnecessary and distasteful too expose to much skin to the tots. However, on the other hand I really do enjoy the "goods"! Just saying.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

"On one hand it's totally unnecessary and distasteful too expose to much skin to the tots."

You'd be surprised how many of the female TOTs are showing up at my door with these costumes on. 

I think that is the reason why the companies are making these costumes in those tiny sizes - for the teens! 

Last year hubby answered the door to give out candy while I was taking a break and when I came back he said, "what parent would let their kid dress like that. I hope they didn't pay too much for that costume because there's hardly no fabric."


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The larger I get the smaller costumes get...I'm just say'n.

I can't get my leg into a large and most costumes are made for skinny teens with no figure. Unless it is the 'slut' variety costume.

So what did I do this year? I bought a bridal gown that I could barely get into and tailored the heck out of it. It fits now but was no easy task. I couldn't buy a costume for $25 dollars but I could buy this tacky used, stained bridal gown for that much at the thrift.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It was for this very reason that I ordered a plus size costume online. I figured that way at least I could take it in rather than risking buying a large or XL and finding it wouldn't fit.

As it was - the plus size costume stated it fits 14 - 24.......... ??????????????? Anyway as it turned out the belt it came with was able to gather in all the excess and the neckline had a drawstring which made "resizing" easy too.


----------

